# Sustanon & Winstrol Cycle



## Karate Russ (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,  Im new to this forum. My name is Russ, I have been lifting weights on and off for the last fifteen years. I have cross trained with martial arts  athetics and weight lifting. I made good result naturally through Diet and had work alone. - In the last year or so i have dropped all other sports as i wanted to concentrate on body building alone. 

Ok, I unfortunately fell very ill back in august 09, consequently i have not exercised up until now. I started back at the gym last week - My god it hurts!! but im determined.

Now, Im looking  to Kick Start my gains. Im curently 5ft 10, weigh approx 200lbs - sad to say im not lean, im  embarrassingly round. When i have been fit i weigh approx 195lb with a 32 waist. 

My goals are to build up lost muscle plus a bit more. I dont want massive gains just gentle quality stuff. 

I have aquired 100 x 50g winny tabs and im thinking of stacking these with sustanon 250 @ 250mg every six days. - Again i emphasise that im looking for gentle gains. 

What do you think about this cycle,  fo a ten week period. also what anti E's do i take, when and for how long?

Any advice would be greaty appreciated.

Cheers Guys - and Happy New Year!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 5, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Karate Russ welcome to IM! 

You can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.


----------



## Karate Russ (Jan 5, 2010)

Thankyou!!


----------



## TurdFerguson (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm guessing you meant 50mg winni tabs. Anyhoots, I'd suggest just running the Sust by itself at 500mg/wk for 8 weeks. Use Arimadex 1mg M/W/F and use proper PCT. If your diet is in order, then this should add some muscle to your frame and assist you in burning fat.


----------



## Karate Russ (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeh, i meant Winny 50mg  - I value your reply,thankyou. I  am worried however that 500mg per week of sust will cause side effects.I wanted to try low dose first to see how my body responds, does that sound worthwhile?

My plans are for a ten week cycle. Sustanon 250mg every six days for 10 weeks on average  taking the sust every 6 days is around 400mg per week?? I was gonna do the winny for 8 weeks from week 2 - 10.

PCT im looking at clomid 3 weeks after last sust jab, doses and frequency i am yet to  decide.

Apppreciate all the advice!


----------



## WFC2010 (Jan 7, 2010)

welcome.do research
for sustanon its best for ed or eod shot
winstrol 50mg a day ok


----------



## beaterseason2010 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys whats up.  I am new to the forum/community and am basically just looking for some advice.  I am 6'2 220 pounds (but not a good 220).  I have been lifting and working out on and off since I was fourteen an I am now twenty four.  Two years ago i was in the best shape of my life, I had just gotten out of the army and put a solid year in the gym with lots of cardio and managed to naturally get seriously ripped.  Although i have never been able to achieve abs I did get my BFP down to 10% which i thought was pretty decent.  At the time I had gotten down to a lean 195 and looked and felt great.  However, I got complacent and ended up stopping my routine for about a year.  Now, I am a sloppy 220 and hate my life lol (not really but im not happy).  I decided to get back into it since summer is fast approaching and my girl is training for a half marathon so i cant in good concious sit at home and play xbox anymore.  Anyway, i got back to the gym for a couple weeks n then started sust 250 at 1ML/per week.  The first week i did a half ML but then kicked it up to a full one.  Now its been 3 weeks on the sust n im starting to feel and look a lil better.  But I def need to kick it up another notch so i grabbed some winstrol.  Thing is, I have no idea what to use for my body type.  I want to start burning fat with a sense of urgency..so i figure a ton of cardio, a solid diet is a good start.  Anyway, if anybody has any suggestions please help me out.  Currently, im taking 30mgs of winstrol per day and 1 mL of sust 250/weekly. thanks for the help guys...and also like i said im new so if i in anyway have said the wrong thing or posted in the wrong place please dont blackball me just an honest mistake


----------

